# lenthalls dam



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

After reading Micks post about his lenthalls bass and on hearing the possibility of catching a barra, ive convinced the other half to change our camping plans and head down to lenthalls Dam for the weekend on the 7th and the 8th of October.

Anyone whos up for it is more than welcome, also if anyone has directions it would be helpful as i've never been there and all i know is what i've found on the internet.

I'm going to be driving down after work on the Friday night and leaving on the sunday afternoon. Hopefully i'll have an interesting trip report afterwards


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodluck at Lenthalls Mike and look forward to the report.

Sunday is Bathurst V8s, TV and esky for me...might look outside once through day to check the weather.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Best of luck up there Mike, I can only wish I was going, hoping to have a camp at somerset still.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Mike,

If you travel up the Bruce Highway, about 10 klms north from the last turnoff into Maryborough (Walker Street), you will come to a turnoff to the left signed "Wongi Waterhole", go past this turnoff and travel another 5 Ks or so and you will see another similar sign "Wongi Waterhole" and a gravel road going off to the left through a pine forest plantation. this is at the top of a small hill.

Take this turn off. about 3 klms in you will see a turnoff to the right. Not clearly signed. Take this turnoff and follow it about 8 klms in to the dam.

If you come to a Mobil service station on the highway, you have gone too far and are at Torbanlea.

PM me if you like & I will give you my home phone number so will be able to help out if you get lost. I will be home after about 7pm.

good luck mate, Will try to make it out on Sat morning anyway.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mike if you go here,

http://www.mappoint.ninemsn.com.au/(z0d ... qvn53xcy45)/map.aspx?L=AP&C=-27.98307%2c152.54531&A=41.56667&P=|80D7EA|&TI=Aratula%2c+Queensland%2c+Australia

and zoom in on an area about half way between Maryborough and Torbanlea, you will see Lenthall's Dam road. Take that turn off mate.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks mick i'll look forward to seeing you down there saturday morning.

I'll PM you just encase i do get very lost but i'm sure i'll work it out. thanks again


----------

